# Any froggers in Phoenix AZ?



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Just curious. I'm going to have a terrarium set up in 2 weeks or so, frogs in a couple months. It'd be neat to see if there were other folks here that I could exchange plants with/bug cultures/etc.


----------



## arizona-son (Apr 14, 2012)

There are a lot of great "frog" people in Arizona. What city?


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Central Phoenix. Though I could drive wherever, within the city to trade etc when I get all my stuff setup.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in Glendale, AZ. Always nice to meet people in the hobby.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

live in south Phoenix,next to AZ mills mall.
don't have any frogs though, just building a viv for now


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in Tucson.... lots of us here


----------



## FatalMrChow (Mar 9, 2015)

Tucson as well!!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in central Phoenix.


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea man I'm in chandler just a few miles away from chandler mall


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Sorry to drop in on an AZ thread, but if anyone might be headed to Las Vegas, there are a few tanks in Tucson that are in process of being built that I need to collect. I could pay gas...or I have lots o frogs  Perhaps PM me so I don't derail this thread further.


----------



## Rasagul (May 25, 2015)

I'm in the Maryvale area. I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do with my first tank. what are some good sources for frogs in town? I work in mesa near AZ Reptiles and Predator reptiles.


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

Predators is the best one in Arizona imo. The staff is very fast and helpful and they know about everything they sell. Stay away from az reptiles they are extremely douchey and act like you are a nuisance everytime. They also don't know anything about frogs. They had two different types of springtails for sale and when I asked the owner the difference between them, he told me he didn't even know what springtails were! Lol


----------



## Rasagul (May 25, 2015)

hydromaestro said:


> Predators is the best one in Arizona imo. The staff is very fast and helpful and they know about everything they sell. Stay away from az reptiles they are extremely douchey and act like you are a nuisance everytime. They also don't know anything about frogs. They had two different types of springtails for sale and when I asked the owner the difference between them, he told me he didn't even know what springtails were! Lol


The staff at AZ Reptiles do tend to be rather elitist. I do respect that they will refrain from selling animals to people that obviously have no idea what they are getting into, but the vibe in the shop is just a huge turnoff. I hope to meet some of the AZ froggers down the road when I get my Viv up and running.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you joined the southwest frog group mailing list or checked them out on fb?


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Bumping this up


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Mesa/ San Tan Valley AZ


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone locally got sipaliwini tincs available? Not looking for them immediately, but if someone breeds them, I'll be wanting a few in a month or two


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry to double post. I've made a Facebook group for Arizona dart frog owners/enthusiasts.

I posted around in my various fish groups, and it turns out, lots of people are interested in dart frogs around the valley! A few have them, but haven't been on dendroboard.

The goal here is to create an active local community, enabling us to trade frogs/plants/supplies without having to ship stuff across the country.

I'm an active member of several local fish groups, most of which have monthly/semi monthly meetings for this exact reason. And it's always felt so much more fulfilling when I meet up with other hobbyists and buy from them, opposed to buying online.

Anyways, if you're interested in joining, search "Arizona Dart Frog Enthusiasts".


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Try "swfg" on fb. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Boboluke said:


> Try "swfg" on fb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I requested to join MONTHS ago, but nobody ever approved the request.


----------



## Fishtank100 (Oct 16, 2016)

I found this site last week and its pretty cool. I been raising/breeding frogs for years glad to see others in phoenix keeping frogs also.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Drop me a line here on DB - and tell me your name.

We go by context. It's not always obvious if you're a frogger or not. We work at keeping spammers out of the group. 

s


Xylem said:


> I requested to join MONTHS ago, but nobody ever approved the request.


----------

